# Dodge 2500 Ram W/cummins Diesel



## dav25kel (Mar 4, 2006)

I am still looking for a tow vehicle for a 28rsds. I found a 2003 Dodge 2500 4x4 Ram with a Cummins Diesel with 50,000 miles on it in pristine condition. Can anyone with a similar truck give me some feedback? Gas versus diesel, miles per gallon difference,overall towing,etc. Anything you can add would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance, Dave


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Dave,
Welcome to Outbackers!
Did you already purchase the truck?
The only downsides to the diesels is...
the truck usually costs more initially,the cost of fuel is
currently more expensive than premium unleaded,
generally noisier and fumes can often linger and enter
the cab! 
The upsides...much better fuel economy.. possibly
twice as good! You should get 12 to 14 MPG towing.
The Torque(Power) is Exellent!
Brian


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I'll agree with Brian. 
On the 03 you just started the 3rd gen so it's a new model year on the engine with in tank fuel pump







some still had the engine mount some didn't. The 03 and up are MUCH quieter then previous and more powerful so that's a plus. Expect a truck like ride from the 3/4 ton or 1 ton Dodge, the seats I find comfortable but the quad cab leaves much to be desired for adult passengers in the back. The engine will pull a house and the 48RE trans again new in 03 is proving itself to be much more robust than the previous 47RE so again a plus if it's an auto. As for miles that Cummins hasn't even been broken in yet so that's a non issue. Fuel mileage will be about 15 city and 20 hwy with about ~12-14 towing. If you can keep the rpm's under 2000 while towing you'll gain some mpg but the power is too addicting. You NEED read again NEED to have the fuel pressure tested at the VP44 (Injection pump engine mount) better yet is a volume test. These have a tendency to fail and aren't cheap but if you monitor fuel pressure with an aftermarket gauge you can catch poor fuel pressure and save the VP$$.

Good luck.

Bill.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Once you go diesel, you'll never go back. Nothing better to pull a big trailer.









Bill


----------



## Bubba-j (Feb 19, 2005)

The only problem with my truck was last fall when the fuel gauge went bad and a buddy was using the truck. It stalled right out front of the house. Long story short, I had to bleed the fuel system to make it run again. I thought the fuel pump had possibly gone Tango Uniform but it was actually the gauge.

No problems since and I really, really like my truck. My last truck was a Dodge 1/2 ton gas (360). This truck doesn't like to go fast down the road (70 is plenty) but it really likes to pull! You'll be very happy.

I've considered a Banks Power add-on sometime in the future as well as a gauge stack for near the door but haven't done anything yet.

Enjoy!

Bubba-J


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

What Bill said. Also consider that maintenance is more. 11 quarts of oil at oil change, however you can go to 5000 miles between changes. Two batteries. Brakes are larger, therefore more expensive to service. However, your getting a heavy duty truck and gain all the benefits of that.

Check out www.dodgeforum.com There's a sub forum dedicated to the deisel that is invaluable.

Good luck.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Have others with diesels experienced what Brian said, "fumes in the cab"? This is a concern for me as I have asthma, and that would be a deal breaker on a diesel for us.

Rita


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Lady Di said:


> Have others with diesels experienced what Brian said, "fumes in the cab"? This is a concern for me as I have asthma, and that would be a deal breaker on a diesel for us.
> 
> Rita
> [snapback]92581[/snapback]​


Fumes, no. I never gave it any thought before so I must not have that problem.

The only thing I can think of is a diesel has a more distinct smell than carbon monoxide of a gas engine so maybe ...............No way any exhaust should make it into the cab area of any vehicle.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

dav25kel,

The Ram would be a great choice, if you can't find a Titan!









But seriously, that diesel Ram will make a great tow vehicle for your Outback.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I don't know if I'd say fumes....but if allowed to idle, to warm up on a cold morning (important for diesels), I will get some diesel odor in the vehicle, I think mostly because it is more noticable then the gasoline, and it probably comes in when I open the drivers door to get in. My best advice would be to try it out, before buying, and if you notice a problem, then stick with the gasser.

Tim


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Lady Di said:


> Have others with diesels experienced what Brian said, "fumes in the cab"? This is a concern for me as I have asthma, and that would be a deal breaker on a diesel for us.
> 
> Rita
> [snapback]92581[/snapback]​


Absolutely no fumes in the cab. Diesels have a more, shall we say, aromatic exhaust smell than gasoline engines. But the exhaust pipe exits 8-10 feet away from the cab. Going down the road, you won't smell it. If you sit idling with the doors or windows open, you may smell it but not if the doors and windows are closed.

Go to a dealership and take a test drive if you want to get some diesel experience.

Bill


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Lady Di said:


> Have others with diesels experienced what Brian said, "fumes in the cab"? This is a concern for me as I have asthma, and that would be a deal breaker on a diesel for us.
> 
> Rita
> [snapback]92581[/snapback]​


Rita, I'll agree with everyone else, no fumes in the cab unless your warming up your truck in the garage. What I do is fire it up, backup about 3 feet to get the exhaust outside the garage and no fumes in the cab.

Bill.


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Rita & All
Diesel fuel is Oil!
Burning Oil unfortunately has an odor. Fumes.. probably not the best choice for the description!
Call it what you will but it Stinks!
I never smell diesel while traveling down the highway. 
However with the windows up and doors closed you will(can) get odor in the cab if the vent is open to Outside Air and your vehicle is not moving(toll booth,waiting for someone, etc).
I personally am OK with the tradeoff but I agree a test ride is the best option
before you invest! I'm sure we are all saying the same thing here! 
Brian


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Brian said:


> Rita & All
> Diesel fuel is Oil!
> Burning Oil unfortunately has an odor. Fumes.. probably not the best choice for the description!
> Call it what you will but it Stinks!
> ...


Brian, it is not normal in any Dodge diesel to get diesel smell in the cab unless idling in a confined area. You need to pop the hood and look at the top of the firewall just below where the hood attaches by the window. You have a rubber type gasket that runs along the top of the firewall from left to right. I'll bet yours is missing or not tight any longer, if not in place you can introduce outside fumes here. If it's still there remove the rubber gasket and run a bead of silicone and reattach the rubbery gasket centering again from left to right. Believe it or not this is a common problem with the Dodge diesel but an easy fix.

Bill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Cool...someone's getting a NEW Truck!
















Almost as much fun as a new Outback.


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks Bill for the "heads-up". 
I'll check it out!
Brian


----------



## Bubba-j (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm interested in the Dodge MegaCab but I bought my Cummins truck in 2000 for the long-haul, and it just won't give it up!

Fumes--the only fumes I get in the cab is after a fill-up and I didn't wear a glove as to not get fuel on my hand holding the pump--truck stops are bad for this but the fuel flow out of the pump is terrific!

All great posts on the Dodge truck. I'm happy to see so many other happy owners!

v/r
Bubba-J


----------

